# CELE postings at AF bases



## murrdawg (15 May 2011)

Hi all, I know there's the EMAA but supposedly it isn't very good to know what positions are open to us, but I am currently on my CELE trades training course at CFSCE and was wondering if any wings know if they will be taking a CELE position from this current intake? It's all for pre-planning purposes


----------



## Drag (21 May 2011)

The CM will give your staff a tentative list about 2 months before the course finishes.... When they share with you is up toyour CD


----------

